# Danny Green vs Roberto Bolonti - Hisense Arena - August 19th



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

* Danny Green comeback: Green to fight Roberto Bolonti after Tamas Kovacs pulls out with neck injury *

Danny Green has been forced to find a new opponent after Slovakian Tamas Kovacs withdrew from next weekâ€™s comeback fight in Melbourne, citing a neck injury sustained in training.

Argentinian light-heavyweight Roberto Bolonti, 36, who has won 36 of 39 fights, and never been knocked out, will now confront the four-time world champion at Hisense Arena on Wednesday night.

Green, who is fighting for the first time in three years said on Tuesday night: â€œI was sick when I heard about Kovacs but he is shattered too. Bolonti is a tough customer and this will probably been an even harder fight,â€


----------



## Crusher (Jun 14, 2013)

Harder opponent I wonder weather he is fit.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Crusher said:


> Harder opponent I wonder weather he is fit.


He fought 17 days ago. Winning inside 2 rounds.


----------



## Crusher (Jun 14, 2013)

Spider said:


> He fought 17 days ago. Winning inside 2 rounds.


I hope he hasn't been hitting the piss since then.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

The controversial No Contest against Pascal >>>


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Bolonti is C grade at best. 

Terrible PPV fight!


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Looks like a fun fight at least Bolonti is a wild and tough slugger with power. The media seem to report this is a harder fight than Kovacs, mainly due to style difference. All I know on very short notice it isn't a bad replacement.

Got news says it isn't PPV worthy and can't disagree with that either.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Bolonti is dire.

He beats up club fighters and is out of his depth when he steps up.still a decent opponent considering his length of time out,so fair play to green.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

This guy is dodgy.

http://fightfan.com/2014/12/exclusi...rto-bolonti-bout-from-saturday-in-montreal-2/


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Looks like a fun fight at least Bolonti is a wild and tough slugger with power. The media seem to report this is a harder fight than Kovacs, mainly due to style difference. All I know on very short notice it isn't a bad replacement.
> 
> Got news says it isn't PPV worthy and can't disagree with that either.


This would be a decent free to air fight for Green.

From there fight a good name on PPV.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Stoppage round 2.

http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/...-to-tell-him-to-stay-down-during-pascal-fight


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Got news said:


> This would be a decent free to air fight for Green.
> 
> From there fight a good name on PPV.


 People and pubs/clubs will be willing to pay for this Green would be mad to do it FTA.


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

Disappointing. Decent fill in on such short notice i guess, Bolonti can be dangerous.


----------



## The Kid Taylor (Jun 18, 2013)

Balonti is better than Kovacs. This is actually a better deal for fight fans.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

He went the distance(losing wide)to Bellew and Braemer so at least he's durable. The fact there was controversy in his Pascal fight and his last opponent was abysmal doesn't look good but it could be worse. Still say he could have given an Aussie a decent payday.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> Disappointing. Decent fill in on such short notice i guess, Bolonti can be dangerous.


Agreed, and the reason Green didn't fight a local is it wouldn't have sold on PPV - in fact it would have struggled to even make PPV for the level of fighter he needs first up after a long absence.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Spider said:


> Agreed, and the reason Green didn't fight a local is it wouldn't have sold on PPV - in fact it would have struggled to even make PPV for the level of fighter he needs first up after a long absence.


 Lovatt,Broadhurst or Pitt would be better than this guy.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Lovatt,Broadhurst or Pitt would be better than this guy.


as above >>>



Spider said:


> Agreed, and * the reason Green didn't fight a local is it wouldn't have sold on PPV *- in fact it would have struggled to even make PPV for the level of fighter he needs first up after a long absence.


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Spider said:


> Agreed, and the reason Green didn't fight a local is it wouldn't have sold on PPV - in fact it would have struggled to even make PPV for the level of fighter he needs first up after a long absence.


No no no no no!!!

Brad Pitt, Bika, Caparello even Berridge would be better than this....


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

Got news said:


> No no no no no!!!
> 
> Brad Pitt, Bika, Caparello even Berridge would be better than this....


Would those guys have stepped in a week out from the fight? For the biggest opportunity of their careers, i would think that most of them would be hesitant to jump in under prepared. I don't think the argument is that the opponent is great, i am simply stating that this is a better opponent than Kovacs was. Of course all of those guys would be better opponents than both Kovacs and Bolonti.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Spider said:


> Agreed, and the reason Green didn't fight a local is it wouldn't have sold on PPV - in fact it would have struggled to even make PPV for the level of fighter he needs first up after a long absence.


This comeback fight is more about Danny Green than his opponent anyway. Green would be foolish come from a 3 year lay off straight into a solid active contender. Same thing with Andre Ward fghting Paul Smith. His supporters are the ones buying this PPV to see if he still has it, it's a solid wild brawl I think it'll be a good fun fight. Odds are definitely in Greens favour but I don't understand the complaining.


----------



## BuffDopey (May 6, 2014)

Good luck to green, we have a thread in the british about Hatton coming back after his long layoff and how the choice of opponent ruined it, Green is entitled to an easy fight after so long out.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Got news said:


> No no no no no!!!
> 
> Brad Pitt, Bika, Caparello even Berridge would be better than this....


Yeah I wouldn't feed Lovett to Green. Lovett is still untested as a pro and being brought along VERY slowly in the US.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Got news said:


> No no no no no!!!
> 
> Brad Pitt, Bika, Caparello even Berridge would be better than this....


Another one who simply didn't bother reading the post they quoted off. Here it is again. This time I've added colour >>>



Spider said:


> Agreed, and *  the reason Green didn't fight a local is it wouldn't have sold on PPV *- in fact it would have struggled to even make PPV for the level of fighter he needs first up after a long absence.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Spider said:


> Another one who simply didn't bother reading the post they quoted off. Here it is again. This time I've added colour >>>


 So DeLisle,Murdoch,Briggs,Mundine didn't do the numbers that the great Tamas Kovacs or Robert Bolanti will or would of.atsch
It would do just as well and you know it.:deal He has done it because this guy is a soft touch who is below world level and I wouldn't be surprised if he's strapped for cash.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> This comeback fight is more about Danny Green than his opponent anyway. Green would be foolish come from a 3 year lay off straight into a solid active contender. Same thing with Andre Ward fghting Paul Smith. His supporters are the ones buying this PPV to see if he still has it, it's a solid wild brawl I think it'll be a good fun fight. Odds are definitely in Greens favour but I don't understand the complaining.


 The complaining is about Green who promotes himself as a fair dinkum,true blue,dinky di,Australian could quite easily of given an Aussie a payday who is on a similar level to this guy. And as you said the comeback is about Danny Green not his opponent it doesn't matter what the nationality of his opponent is the PPV would be the same regardless.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> So DeLisle,Murdoch,Briggs,Mundine didn't do the numbers that the great Tamas Kovacs or Robert Bolanti will or would of.atsch
> It would do just as well and you know it.:deal He has done it because this guy is a soft touch who is below world level and I wouldn't be surprised if he's strapped for cash.


Green will sell better on PPV and at the venue against an import than a local. He will also get greater recognition for beating an import.

Tickets have already been sold on the basis he was to fight an international opponent and the fight is at Hisence Arena - capacity 10,500.

That's why, even on short notice, they have sought an import as a replacement.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Spider said:


> Not sure what relevance Mundine is here?
> 
> Back on topic. Green will sell better on PPV against an import than a local. He will also get greater recognition for beating an import. That's why, even on short notice, they have sought an import as a replacement.


 It would make no difference it will sell the same. Bolonti is a C level fighter who has never beaten a fighter of even C level ability. Look I understand he is looking for a soft touch after 3 years off and understand the reason behind that. But all Im saying he would receive the same recognition(and PPV numbers IMO) fighting and beating an Aussie with no hope of beating him.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> It would make no difference it will sell the same. Bolonti is a C level fighter who has never beaten a fighter of even C level ability. Look I understand he is looking for a soft touch after 3 years off and understand the reason behind that. But all Im saying he would receive the same recognition(and PPV numbers IMO) fighting and beating an Aussie with no hope of beating him.


Green will sell better on PPV and at the venue against an import than a local. Why? Because most of the people who will buy the PPV or attend don't follow boxing closely and see an international opponent with a 36-3 record far more attractive than a local.

Green will also get greater recognition for beating an import.

Tickets have already been sold on the basis he was to fight an international opponent and the fight is at Hisence Arena - capacity 10,500.

That's why, even on short notice, they have sought an import as a replacement.

I can only provide you with logic. It is up to you whether you understand it.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> The complaining is about Green who promotes himself as a fair dinkum,true blue,dinky di,Australian could quite easily of given an Aussie a payday who is on a similar level to this guy. And as you said the comeback is about Danny Green not his opponent it doesn't matter what the nationality of his opponent is the PPV would be the same regardless.


Well that comes down to opinion. I see him putting on a big aussie undercard chance of a lifetime for domestic fighters to get on a big stage. Green has done that his whole career, giving back to AUssie Boxing so I can't say he's selling out the Australian public. The public vote with their wallets and they would rather see Green fight a foreigner.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Spider said:


> Green will sell better on PPV and at the venue against an import than a local. Why? Because most of the people who will buy the PPV or attend don't follow boxing closely and see an international opponent with a 36-3 record far more attractive than a local.
> 
> Green will also get greater recognition for beating an import.
> 
> ...


 You are probably right insofar as an international opponent looks more attractive than a local. But articles like this.

http://www.boxingscene.com/pascal-bolonti-clash-ends-early-no-contest--85032

And if you can still see ESB threads like this when you type ''Bolonti took a dive'' in search.

http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=524250

Don't fill me with confidence. Hopefully he comes to fight and win for the sake of all the people who buy tickets and the PPV.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> You are probably right insofar as an international opponent looks more attractive than a local. And if you can still see ESB.


An international opponent DOES look more attractive to their target audience - not just probably.

Why do you think Green's original opponent was an international opponent?

Why do you think Green's replacement opponent - even on short notice - was an international opponent?

Because they've booked a 10,500 capacity stadium and want to fill as many seats in it as they can, and sell as many PPV's as they can, and their best chance of doing that is against an international opponent.

It is not only logical. It is obvious.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Well that comes down to opinion. I see him putting on a big aussie undercard chance of a lifetime for domestic fighters to get on a big stage. Green has done that his whole career, giving back to AUssie Boxing so I can't say he's selling out the Australian public. The public vote with their wallets and they would rather see Green fight a foreigner.


 Yeah I get all that but not this guy he has ??? all over him. As Spider says they may rather see Green fight a foreigner and it would sell more tickets and PPV. But when boxing posters like me google his name because they know nothing about him and find things like this.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152526695868603



''NO TE LEVANTES'' don't get up his trainer said. I think the paying public are going to get screwed. Hope Im wrong though.

Edit: It was apparently his manager who said ''don't get up'' but still would rather see a less dodgy opponent even if it was a Aussie and sold less PPV's/tickets.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Well that comes down to opinion. I see him putting on a big aussie undercard chance of a lifetime for domestic fighters to get on a big stage. Green has done that his whole career, giving back to AUssie Boxing so I can't say he's selling out the Australian public. The public vote with their wallets and they would rather see Green fight a foreigner.


Green has consistently put on better undercards than any other top Australian fighter. He has provided innumerable serious boxers with a chance at the big stage and matched them competitively as well, giving the paying public quality entertainment.

Add to that list of serious boxers whom Green has given a chance on the big stage the Moloney twins on this card.

Of course the majority of the paying public would rather see Green fight an import. That's why he is bringing one over- because it will make him more money. It is a no-brainer.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Spider said:


> Green has consistently put on better undercards than any other top Australian fighter. He has provided innumerable serious boxers with a chance at the big stage and matched them competitively as well, giving the paying public quality entertainment.
> 
> Add to that list of serious boxers whom Green has given a chance on the big stage the Moloney twins on this card.
> 
> Of course the majority of the paying public would rather see Green fight an import. That's why he is bringing one over- because it will make him more money. It is a no-brainer.


 This undercard is pretty ordinary.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> This undercard is pretty ordinary.


For Green that is unusual. What about all his previous cards?

Green doesn't owe any Aussies a payday. He has probably provided more serious boxers with a chance at the big stage and a pay day than any other recent Aussie fighter. To his credit, in the main he has steered well away from undercards full of rugby players and circus freaks.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Yeah I get all that but not this guy he has ??? all over him.
> 
> As Spider says they may rather see Green fight a foreigner and it would sell more tickets and PPV.
> 
> ...


That's what I've been telling you throughout the thread. But you have been reluctant to accept it until now.


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

I think this card is being promoted and matched by Peter Maniatis rather than GMP which may give reason to the lower quality in comparison.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> I think this card is being promoted and matched by Peter Maniatis rather than GMP which may give reason to the lower quality in comparison.


 Didn't know that why isn't GMP promoting this?


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> I think this card is being promoted and matched by Peter Maniatis rather than GMP which may give reason to the lower quality in comparison.


Correct. Maniatis is promoter & matchmaker >>>

http://boxrec.com/show/716512

So no point blaming Green for the undercard.


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Didn't know that why isn't GMP promoting this?


I thing Green didn't want to have any distractions in terms of promotion possibly taking away from his performance.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> I thing Green didn't want to have any distractions in terms of promotion possibly taking away from his performance.


 O.K fair enough.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

I wouldn't be at all surprised if we see an over the hill Green struggle on Wednesday night. Boxing history is littered with fighters who came back when they shouldn't have and there's every chance this will be another one.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Spider said:


> I wouldn't be at all surprised if we see an over the hill Green struggle on Wednesday night. Boxing history is littered with fighters who came back when they shouldn't have and there's every chance this will be another one.


 Doubt it this guy isn't very good but you may be right he was huffing and puffing against Cameron who had to shed 19lbs to make Dannyweight and still couldn't KO him. And he is 3 years older we will find out Thursday.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

From the weigh-in today >>>


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

Spider said:


> From the weigh-in today >>>


Do you know official weights? i can't shake the feeling that Danny is going to get caught with some big wild shots.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Green looks a lot more muscular than Bolonti. With that and jetlag with the short notice should be a easy Green win.

http://www.smh.com.au/sport/boxing/...laced-by-roberto-bolonti-20150811-giwxug.html


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> Do you know official weights? i can't shake the feeling that Danny is going to get caught with some big wild shots.


Haven't seen any weights as yet. Even though there are any number of pictures of them standing on the scales and staring at each other.

Andre "The Giant", who is fighting on the undercard, looks fitter than I've probably ever seen him before >>>


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> Do you know official weights? i can't shake the feeling that Danny is going to get caught with some big wild shots.


http://www.aus-boxing.com/2015/08/18/weigh-in-results-danny-green-vs-roberto-bolonti/

Green 84.95 Bolonti 84.75


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> http://www.aus-boxing.com/2015/08/18/weigh-in-results-danny-green-vs-roberto-bolonti/
> 
> Green 84.95 Bolonti 84.75


Cheers, Mate.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

That staredown. I'm cheering for Green, but have to catch a replay.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> That staredown. I'm cheering for Green, but have to catch a replay.


Haven't seen any video about, but here's another still >>>


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Promoter Peter Maniatis said he was expecting a near 9,000 sell-out at Hisense Arena, adding:

"It's all about Danny Green, he's one of Australia's most popular sportspeople."

https://au.news.yahoo.com/thewest/sport/a/29291952/

Popular or not, there's no chance they would have got anywhere near that size crowd if he'd fought any of the local opponents available.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Spider said:


> Promoter Peter Maniatis said he was expecting a near 9,000 sell-out at Hisense Arena, adding:
> 
> "It's all about Danny Green, he's one of Australia's most popular sportspeople."
> 
> ...


He pulled a huge crowd here in Melbourne when he fought Paul Murdoch :conf


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

DBerry said:


> He pulled a huge crowd here in Melbourne when he fought Paul Murdoch :conf


Green vs Murdoch was held at the State Netball & Hockey Centre. Maximum capacity there is between 3,000 and 3,500.

Maniatis said he is expecting close to 9,000 tonight at Hisence for Green vs Bolonti.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Spider said:


> Green vs Murdoch was held at the State Netball & Hockey Centre. Maximum capacity there is between 3,000 and 3,500.
> 
> Maniatis said he is expecting close to 9,000 tonight at Hisence for Green vs Bolonti.


I doubt they'll get close to 9000, I hope I'm wrong though.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

DBerry said:


> I doubt they'll get close to 9000, I hope I'm wrong though.


Only going by what Maniatis said with the 9,000 figure.

But I agree, 9000 would be huge - particularly for a non-title fight - and with the opponent coming in on short notice as well.


----------



## KMA (May 21, 2013)

Will be interesting to see the PPV numbers?

According to Mr Takethepiss Hyder Greeny is fighting his brother Brendan next and Vic Darchinyan is taking on Lucian Bute.

Hope it is a great night boxing :bbb


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Seems theres a way to watch without fox tonight. PM if interested.


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

Spider said:


> Promoter Peter Maniatis said he was expecting a near 9,000 sell-out at Hisense Arena, adding:
> 
> "It's all about Danny Green, he's one of Australia's most popular sportspeople."
> 
> ...


Ellis got 8500 to his comeback fight in Melbourne . Doubt if they pull a full house tonight, there were still Silver and Bronze seats available today.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

rocco said:


> Ellis got 8500 to his comeback fight in Melbourne . Doubt if they pull a full house tonight, there were still Silver and Bronze seats available today.


Are you referring to Ellis vs Mundine at Vodafone Arena?


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Green hasn't fought since late 2012. In that time Bolonti has fought 8 times, losing only once to Juergen Braehmar for the WBA title.

Green will want to dispose of Bolonti at his earliest opportunity because he's never been stopped, and the longer the fight goes on the more chance Bolonti has of wearing Green down and causing the upset.

We have all seen enough boxing comebacks to know they usually backfire, and at 42 they are rarely anything but a really bad idea. I wouldn't be at all surprised if we see an obviously over the hill Green really struggle tonight and would not totally discount an upset.


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

Spider said:


> Are you referring to Ellis vs Mundine at Vodafone Arena?


Vodafone aka Hisense. 8500 and PPV to watch Lester try and turn back the clock and shut Choc up. 
When barry Michael said to Choc Mate what are you doing, Lester hasn't fought for six years Mundine replied don't worry Baz I am not going to hurt him but he has been running all over Melbourne telling everyone that he will KO me in three.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

First fight up and a typical Moloney Bro. affair, imported fighter with an upside down record and a high ko ratio against him losing a close decision. I'm not interested in fighters lighter than my kids and when does Brian Butler get pulled up for demanding he picks his boys' opponents?


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Jason Maloney dropped in the 2nd. Fight is tougher than expected I think 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Jason Maloney dropped in the 2nd. Fight is tougher than expected I think
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seen that, funny as fuck, I don't wish any bad towards the Molloney Bros. but it's about time this shit stops.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Seen that, funny as fuck, I don't wish any bad towards the Molloney Bros. but it's about time this shit stops.


Lol. 
I've never seen the Maloney bros fight in the pro ranks. Missed Andrews fight. Barely saw Jason's was was at bar and ordering my food etc. But I think that drop was not in the plans tonight!

Again I missed most of it but Jason seemed to really put the foot down in the back end of the 4th and 5th to get him out of there so at least he got back on track.

Like u though don't wish bad on him but I find it piss funny when these Thai, filo, etc record padders go off script and pull off these kind of drops.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Lol.
> I've never seen the Maloney bros fight in the pro ranks. Missed Andrews fight. Barely saw Jason's was was at bar and ordering my food etc. But I think that drop was not in the plans tonight!
> 
> Again I missed most of it but Jason seemed to really put the foot down in the back end of the 4th and 5th to get him out of there so at least he got back on track.
> ...


What'll happen when they fight an Aussie with a winning record or a Thai or Phillipino who's good, of which there's plenty of them.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

For fuck sake!!
I literally looked down twice at my plate for a for a split second each and both times Brubaker dropped him. Missed them both. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

DBerry said:


> What'll happen when they fight an Aussie with a winning record or a Thai or Phillipino who's good, of which there's plenty of them.


We end up with LoPorto VS Trout or Dawson VS Trout etc type fights

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Jack Brubaker VS Yang Xing Cin going out to an estimated 40 million homes in China according to commentator....

Looks like Danny has done heaps well selling tonight's card :-/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Jack Brubaker put him down for the count in the 4th

Jack dropped him twice and was looking brilliant first round. 

But over the next 3 he looked like he was staring to tire a bit. Started dropping his hands and eating a few jabs. 

Although just as I was about to tweet that Jack through a 1 2 and it was game over 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Don't know if anyone is really watching??

I'll try do a lil round by round in this thread if I can but I haven my 29% battery left so not sure how far I can go 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Danny on his way to the ring now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

R1 
10-9 Green

Nothing much happening. Nothing really landing. Danny working behind a consistent jab, double jab but Bolonti catching most on his arms and gloves or pulling back from them. Bolonti not coming back with much


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

R2

20-18 Green

Still not a lot happening. Danny defo busier but Bolonti has hands up catching a lot. Danny getting a few jabs downstairs in and keeping busy while Bolonti throws maybe 20 punches in the round 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

R3

30-27

Best round so far. Bolonti looking to throw over Danny's jab. Danny landing a couple lil hooks inside the over hand right.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

R4

40-36 Green

Danny still busier. Bolonti coming forward and with Danny on back foot. But he's not really doing much. Danny in control 


Also having hard time typing out my thoughts in the min break so sorry if they aren't up to scratch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

I got sick of the week long build up and ducked off home, fuck that.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

R5

Accidental low blow. Danny cautioned. 
Danny still in control. Bolonti coming forward but Danny seems to be happy with it as he's not doing to much but walking in behind a high guard. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

You're doing good Sam.

Green looking surprisingly sharp so far imo.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

A couple of highlights would have been ok but every fucking one of Green's fights from start to fucking finish was beyond the pail!


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

R6 

Danny landed good left rip to the body. One of the best punches so far. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

R7

70-60

Scrappy round. Lot of clinch on both sides both leading into clinch a bit with their head. 

Few good punches on either side but Danny still takes it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

70-63 Green***


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

R9

90-81 Green

Danny backed to the ropes. Bolonti on him and up close but pretty much ineffective. 
Danny working well from the ropes and landing some nice short hooks and uppercuts 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

All done

R10

Best round. Bolonti having a go but Danny scrapping it out with him. Getting the best of it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Was 12 round fight but reduced because green out of gass...


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Offical scores 100-90 on all scorecards...

Danny finishes with generic all credit to my opponent thanks all my fans, Mundine blah blah speech.

Bolonti not the greatest boxer but I think if Danny is serious about a come back he probably wasn't a bad opponent. Never really was gonna hurt Danny but posed enough threat to keep Danny busy and at least hung around so Danny could get the rounds in 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

No. It was changed to 10 rounds when Bolonti became the opponent. Caparello would have been knocked out by Danny tonight.


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> No. It was changed to 10 rounds when Bolonti became the opponent. Caparello would have been knocked out by Danny tonight.


Funny boxrec and the commentary team didn't know it was 10 rounds.

Green cant even land a shot in sparring on Caparello let alone stop him lol


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

It stated clearly beforehand that it was 10 rounds and Boxrec is hardly a reliable source. Sure mate, sparring is far far different than the real fight.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Of course Danny went on bout Choc during post fight interview. 

Am I only one who thinks at this stage Danny is somewhat hypocritical calling out Choc?

Danny was weight drained at 168 in 2006 but 9 years later expects Choc to move from 154 to Dannyweight above 175 most likely for the fight!

Most of us here agree Choc was cutting it to low at 154 but reality is he hasn't fought above 160 since the end of 2009!

I think Choc will benefit from going up a bit but would adding 20lbs relatively quickly at 40 years old do him any good? 

General health wise maybe. Fight wise I think not


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> It stated clearly beforehand that it was 10 rounds and Boxrec is hardly a reliable source. Sure mate, sparring is far far different than the real fight.


Firstly you must be hard of hearing because the commentary team only said 10 rounds at the end of 8.

Secondly if sparring dont matter why didn't green fight Caparello then??????

Caparello would sell 50 tables and 400 tickets vs green!!!

Bolonti who took $35,000 USD or close to $50,000 AUD cant sell 2 tickets!!!

So please tell me why Green would lose $100,000 to fight Bolonti if he thought he could beat Caparello???

Look forward to your reply...


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

It clearly stated at the start of the Broadcast that it was 10 rounds. I wasn't listening to the commentators as they are woeful.

Caparello literally brings nothing to the table, his one big fight he was knocked out in the early rounds and now he is campaigning at SMW. You are also severely over estimating his drawing power and perhaps that is the issue, himself and those around him think he is much more than he is worth? 

Lastly, Green didn't promote this fight, so i don't know where you are plucking the fact that he lost $100 000 on it from?


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> It clearly stated at the start of the Broadcast that it was 10 rounds. I wasn't listening to the commentators as they are woeful.
> 
> Caparello literally brings nothing to the table, his one big fight he was knocked out in the early rounds and now he is campaigning at SMW. You are also severely over estimating his drawing power and perhaps that is the issue, himself and those around him think he is much more than he is worth?
> 
> Lastly, Green didn't promote this fight, so i don't know where you are plucking the fact that he lost $100 000 on it from?


Please let me explain...

Caparello has sold over 50 tables before. In basic terms thats $50,000 net after catering cost. Mix that in with the $50,000 cost of the argie there is a net loss of $100,000 on the opponent's cost alone.

Blake has wins over Alan Green 32-4 & Elvir Miriqi 40-5 so please dont be silly and pretend Blake doesn't deserve his place in the ring vs Green.

And please dont look out of sorts making a comparison with Kovalev and Green.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Spider said:


> Are you referring to Ellis vs Mundine at Vodafone Arena?


There wasn't a 'local' of the drawing power of Mundine available for Green for the fight last night. That's why they replaced Kovacs with another international in Bolonti.

As stated previously, they had booked a 10,500 seat stadium. Sold tickets already on the basis Green was fighting an international opponent, and if Green had have fought a local they wouldn't have sold anywhere near as many seats, nor PPV.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Got news said:


> Was 12 round fight but reduced because green out of gass...


Funny how they let the press in on the 10 round 'rort' days before then >>>

16th August - 2 days before the fight - The West Australian newspaper :

"Perthâ€™s most successful boxer is just three days from his first bout in almost three years, a * 10-round *fight against Argentinian Roberto Bolonti in Melbourne on Wednesday night".

https://au.news.yahoo.com/thewest/sport/a/29273831/nerves-kick-in-for-green-as-things-get-real/

18th August - the day of the fight - The West Australian newspaper :

"There was little to separate Danny Green and Roberto Bolonti on the scales tonight as the two boxers weighed in for Wednesday night's * 10-round *cruiserweight clash in Melbourne".

https://au.news.yahoo.com/thewest/sport/a/29291952/

Hope Bolonti didn't read the papers pre-fight or the 'secret' would have got out :rolleyes


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Got news said:


> Firstly you must be hard of hearing because the commentary team only said 10 rounds at the end of 8.
> 
> Secondly if sparring dont matter why didn't green fight Caparello then??????
> 
> ...


The card was promoted by Peter Maniatis. Maniatis was also the matchmaker. Green was the main event fighter. Though he played a part in the promotion as well >>>

http://boxrec.com/show/716512

Maniatis had already booked a 10,500 seat stadium on the basis Green was fighting an international opponent in Kovacs. They had also already sold tickets on the basis Green was fighting an international opponent. If Maniatis/Green had decided on a local opponent when Kovacs pulled out - particularly on short notice as it was - they wouldn't have sold anywhere near as many seats, nor PPV.


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Spider said:


> The card was promoted by Peter Maniatis. Maniatis was also the matchmaker. Green was the main event fighter. Though he played a part in the promotion as well >>>
> 
> http://boxrec.com/show/716512
> 
> Maniatis had already booked a 10,500 seat stadium on the basis Green was fighting an international opponent in Kovacs. They had also already sold tickets on the basis Green was fighting an international opponent. If Maniatis/Green had decided on a local opponent when Kovacs pulled out - particularly on short notice as it was - they wouldn't have sold anywhere near as many seats, nor PPV.


Cant agree sorry.

Caparello is much more credible than an Argie fighter. Further to that Caparello has one of the best supporter bases in Melbourne.

Caparello has a better record, hes higher rated and world rated unlike Bolonti.

I cant see how an unknown argie could sell more tickets considering Argies have such a bad boxing name here as they have been overused and never won a fight.


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Spider said:


> Funny how they let the press in on the 10 round 'rort' days before then >>>
> 
> 16th August - 2 days before the fight - The West Australian newspaper :
> 
> ...


Thanks for ruining a good conspiracy theory lol


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Got news said:


> Cant agree sorry.
> 
> Caparello is much more credible than an Argie fighter. Further to that Caparello has one of the best supporter bases in Melbourne.
> 
> ...


If you work in the business world you will be familiar with the concept 'an expert is someone carrying a brief case who just got off a plane'.

Similarly 'theatre goer' sports fans prefer international opponents and when you are hoping for 9,000 people to turn up at a boxing venue and a whole lot more to buy PPV, a large number of them are going to be theatre goers.

Why? Because as far as filling the venue goes there probably aren't 9,000 hardcore boxing fans in Australia, let alone Melbourne. Similarly with PPV. You are going to have to rely on some cross-over sports fans lured by the attraction of an international fight.

Just like the guy carrying the brief case off the plane might be a cleaner, the international fighter might be a dud. But it is about perception, and most people pay for the sizzle not the sausage.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Got news said:


> Was 12 round fight but reduced because green out of gass...


Since when is a non-title fight twelve rounds?


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

@DBerry

Not a good night for Andre mate.

He's tended to be a slow starter. I remember years ago when Keith Ellis was training him and Keefy would get really frustrated with how long it took him to get into gear. He never got the chance last night. That young Kiwi can sure whack.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> It clearly stated at the start of the Broadcast that it was 10 rounds. I wasn't listening to the commentators as they are woeful.
> 
> Caparello literally brings nothing to the table, his one big fight he was knocked out in the early rounds and now he is campaigning at SMW. You are also severely over estimating his drawing power and perhaps that is the issue, himself and those around him think he is much more than he is worth?
> 
> Lastly, Green didn't promote this fight, so i don't know where you are plucking the fact that he lost $100 000 on it from?


Gottabe Astooge knows, don't question him :nono and of course Capperello beats Green, so long as he doesn't get disqualified for backhandiing, didn't you see the pasting he gave Daniel McKinnon?


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

That it was to be a 10 round fight appeared in the media days before - see above post for newspaper quotes.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Boing scene not impressed with the fight.

http://www.boxingscene.com/photos-danny-green-wins-green-machine-back--94835


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Spider said:


> @*DBerry*
> 
> Not a good night for Andre mate.
> 
> He's tended to be a slow starter. I remember years ago when Keith Ellis was training him and Keefy would get really frustrated with how long it took him to get into gear. He never got the chance last night. That young Kiwi can sure whack.


Yeah, bad night for him mate, he didn't look great in there, I knew he was up against it.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Boing scene not impressed with the fight.
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/photos-danny-green-wins-green-machine-back--94835


They certainly weren't impressed with Bolonti. But gave Green measured praise.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Yeah, bad night for him mate, he didn't look great in there, I knew he was up against it.


He looked to be in great shape and his weight was about where it has been for the past couple of years. So I daresay he put in a good preparation.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Here's a fair chunk of the fight for those who haven't seen it yet >>>


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Gottabe Astooge knows, don't question him :nono and of course Capperello beats Green, so long as he doesn't get disqualified for backhandiing, didn't you see the pasting he gave Daniel McKinnon?


If Blake is so poor with no power why dont you go down the gym and hand him his arse?


----------



## zelky (May 28, 2013)

Urggh...Danny is saying in the papers that Choc needs him more than Green needs Choc.

Yeah...because Green has such high profile champs in his sights...like Brian Minto.

:lol:

This is a fucken joke. Thank god a lot of people see thought this shit.

If they fight again Choc will want it at no heavier than 79kg. Danny won't knock it back...he'll sign....get beat again...and spend the decade afterwards telling everyone how he was weight drained etc. You don't even need some wheezy crystal ball slinging bitch to see this shit coming in the future.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

zelky said:


> Urggh...Danny is saying in the papers that Choc needs him more than Green needs Choc.
> 
> Yeah...because Green has such high profile champs in his sights...like Brian Minto.
> 
> ...


It's pretty typical of the baiting banter fighters throw at each other in order to insight the other guy into a fight. The remarks rarely make sense. They are said with the specific aim of getting a reaction, and it sure seems to have worked on you mate.

Lighten up. It's just boxing trash talk 101. Who really gives a fuck? :-(


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Got news said:


> If Blake is so poor with no power why dont you go down the gym and hand him his arse?


Why don't you stop being a fuckwit?
Oh, how are the fight offers going after Caperello's last stellar performance? It looks like he's struggling to even get into a Twitter war.


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Why don't you stop being a fuckwit?


I'll try but no guarantees...


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Got news said:


> I'll try but no guarantees...


:lol: fair play :cheers


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Fair play to all, and while we are handing out guarantees >>>


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Why don't you stop being a fuckwit?
> Oh, how are the fight offers going after Caperello's last stellar performance? It looks like he's struggling to even get into a Twitter war.


Reign it in fellas. I don't want to get involved.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> *It would make no difference it will sell the same.* Bolonti is a C level fighter who has never beaten a fighter of even C level ability. Look I understand he is looking for a soft touch after 3 years off and understand the reason behind that. But all Im saying he would receive the same recognition(and PPV numbers IMO) fighting and beating an Aussie with no hope of beating him.


That comment of yours looks even less informed now than when you made it after promoter Peter Maniatis confirmed the crowd last night was 8,800.

No Australian opponent available to Green on short notice after Kovacs pulled out would have ensured a crowd that big :-(


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

zelky said:


> Urggh...Danny is saying in the papers that Choc needs him more than Green needs Choc.
> 
> Yeah...because Green has such high profile champs in his sights...like Brian Minto.
> 
> ...


 Green has made his name and fortune off Mundine a lot of people don't see through it. You will even get knowledgeable boxing fans saying it's just trash talk/paper talk 101 but those same people will start threads when Mundine makes his nonsensical call outs to Mayweather,Canelo etc.:lol:
As for the weight drained hey it's worked with the mainstream hasn't it.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

* Maniatis: Danny Green is back *

Promoter Peter Maniatis has commented on Danny Greenâ€™s ten round decision victory over Roberto Bolonti on Wednesday night in Melbourne, Australia. â€œIt was a great night again for Australia boxing with a crowd of * 8,800 *and also over 40 Million people watching on CCTV in China,â€ said Maniatis. â€œDanny Green is back that is the best performance I have seen from a 42-year-old boxer for a very long time. He reminded me a lot of Bernard Hopkins. The game plan was excellent set up by the professor Angelo Hyder.â€

â€œThe fights on the undercard were worthy of main events on other cards, and co-promoting with Green Machine Promotions was an awesome experience! The team are real pros.â€

http://www.fightnews.com/Boxing/maniatis-danny-green-is-back-302231?


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

Although the end game for Green is obviously the Mundine Rematch, i think that he has a few other big options in the pipeline to fall back on. I would really like to see him retire tbh. Although he looked fine last night, his activity was quite low and i think his punch resistance has dropped a bit from what it once was, as has his ability to land powerful combos which used to set up a lot of his knockouts.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Spider said:


> That comment of yours looks even less informed now than when you made it after promoter Peter Maniatis confirmed the crowd last night was 8,800.
> 
> No Australian opponent available to Green on short notice after Kovacs pulled out would have ensured a crowd that big :-(


 Maybe,maybe not Green was the draw not his opponent. And of course promoters have never given away freebies to make a stadium look more full have they.:hey


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> Although the end game for Green is obviously the Mundine Rematch, i think that he has a few other big options in the pipeline to fall back on. I would really like to see him retire tbh. Although he looked fine last night, his activity was quite low and i think his punch resistance has dropped a bit from what it once was, as has his ability to land powerful combos which used to set up a lot of his knockouts.


Green went better than I predicted he would. His jab worked well for him when he used it and his footwork was pretty reasonable for a guy who hadn't fought since 2012.

When fighters come back at 42 - after years out of it - I expect the worst because that is usually what you get.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Maybe,maybe not Green was the draw not his opponent. And of course promoters have never given away freebies to make a stadium look more full have they.:hey


They famously gave freebies away for Mundine vs McKart. Sold 285 tickets and gave the other 1,300 away :lol:

You have no knowledge a single ticket from last night was given away :-(

Just as you had no knowledge the local opponents they had available to them on short notice would not have attracted 8,800 people :-(


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Spider said:


> They famously did for Mundine vs McKart. Sold 285 tickets and gave the other 1,200 away :lol:
> 
> You have no knowledge a single ticket from last night was given away. Just as you had no knowledge a local opponent on short notice would not have attracted 8,800 people :lol:


Do you wear a green machine t-shirt to bed?

Are you the PR manager for Danny?

Why all the love for Greeny?

Serious question...

Ok the first two aren't serious but the last one is...


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Got news said:


> Do you wear a green machine t-shirt to bed?
> 
> Are you the PR manager for Danny?
> 
> ...


I could just as easily ask you: why the hate for Green?


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Spider said:


> I could just as easily ask you: why the hate?


I dont hate Greeny at all.

Just want to see him fight Caparello.

Hearing something from the media from Mundines camp saying Mundine will sign to fight Green if Green can beat Caparello first.

Unofficial of course....


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Got news said:


> I dont hate Greeny at all.
> 
> Just want to see him fight Caparello.
> 
> ...


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Spider said:


>


So pigs fly I dont hate green?

Or

Pigs fly mundines camp aren't saying green needs to beat caparello first?


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

I think Mundine will continually shift the goal posts to prolong the fight. If Green fought Caparello i would be very happy, it would probably be one of the cases where the public and casual observer see it as a soft touch and cherry pick (Like the Tarver fight) whereas it would be a good test against a mover with slippery defence. 

By the way, i have nothing against Caparello and admire his work ethic and willingness to test himself, i just simply think that he lacks the power and ring generalship needed to beat the top guys at most weights, and i certainly think that if he is unable to get Green's respect if they fight, then he will lose a decision most likely, with Green getting points for being the aggressor and pushing the action, and Blake constantly retreating and not looking to engage.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Spider said:


> They famously gave freebies away for Mundine vs McKart. Sold 285 tickets and gave the other 1,300 away :lol:
> 
> You have no knowledge a single ticket from last night was given away :-(
> 
> Just as you had no knowledge the local opponents they had available to them on short notice would not have attracted 8,800 people :-(


 It's happened before a lot of times with Mundine not an outlandish stretch that they did it with Green. You have no knowledge that a local, more well known opponent would of sold less than Bumlonti. We could argue about this all day.


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

Being from Perth I've always been on the Danny Green band wagon. He's gutsy and hard as nails, lets face it, we all like a scrapper with a big punch. I like the way he conducts himself and think he's a good bloke all round but I'm not fooled into thinking he's a world beater at 42. That being said I liked his tactics in this fight, a long jab and managing the distance. Vintage Danny would have gone to war but at this stage of his career i'm glad he fought a smarter fight and stayed away from copping big shots. I don't care to see a Green/Mundine rematch but good luck to the bloke anyway.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> It's happened before a lot of times with Mundine not an outlandish stretch that they did it with Green. You have no knowledge that a local, more well known opponent would of sold less than Bumlonti. We could argue about this all day.


They gave away tickets to Mundine vs McKart because they had only sold 285 tickets prior to the fight and the place would have been empty. So they opened the doors and let in another 1,300 to give the illusion there was some interest in the fight and save the obvious embarrassment an empty hall would have provided.

Very different scenario with Green's fight last night where there was a crowd of 8,800. There would have been no reason to open the doors. How many are you claiming were let in for free? You have no evidence they gave away a single free ticket. Absolutely zip and it makes no logical sense :rolleyes

There's no argument about the import vs local question either. The proof is that they chose to bring over an import even at such short notice. They did that to get bums on seats and sell PPV. It cost them extra money to get Bolonti over here too compared to a local. But plainly it was viewed as an investment.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

67_special said:


> Being from Perth I've always been on the Danny Green band wagon. He's gutsy and hard as nails, lets face it, we all like a scrapper with a big punch. I like the way he conducts himself and think he's a good bloke all round but I'm not fooled into thinking he's a world beater at 42. That being said I liked his tactics in this fight, a long jab and managing the distance. Vintage Danny would have gone to war but at this stage of his career i'm glad he fought a smarter fight and stayed away from copping big shots. I don't care to see a Green/Mundine rematch but good luck to the bloke anyway.


Green did fight a smart fight. Particularly as it was first fight back and he couldn't afford a loss or it was mothballs again. I thought his footwork was at least as good as it used to be and he pushed out the jab with authority, continually driving Bolonti back. Bolonti kept trying to counter punch but never had Green in any real trouble.


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Spider said:


>


https://au.news.yahoo.com/thewest/sport/a/29314925/mundine-camp-fires-back-at-green/

Looks like Mundine did say Green needs to fight Caparello or Bika first lol


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Got news said:


> https://au.news.yahoo.com/thewest/sport/a/29314925/mundine-camp-fires-back-at-green/
> 
> Looks like Mundine did say Green needs to fight Caparello or Bika first lol


 Ouch. Spider


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Owning you is a favourite little hobby of mine :yep

Looking forward to your next ridiculous claim so we can do it all over again :lol:


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Spider said:


> Owning you is a favourite little hobby of mine :yep
> 
> Looking forward to your next ridiculous claim so we can do it all over again :lol:


 Nice deflection any little pictures to put up now Got news has provided a source(and no PM's from people who write free articles for The Fist is not a source).:hey


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Nice deflection any little pictures to put up now Got news has provided a source(and no PM's from people who write free articles for The Fist is not a source).:hey


Demonstrating your ESB level comprehension skills again there :rolleyes

Best you read @Got news post again and see what you missed >>>



Got news said:


> * I dont hate Greeny at all. *
> 
> Just want to see him fight Caparello.
> 
> ...


Then the pig flew and the GOOSE went off half cocked - yet again :lol:


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Got news said:


> https://au.news.yahoo.com/thewest/sport/a/29314925/mundine-camp-fires-back-at-green/
> 
> Looks like Mundine did say Green needs to fight Caparello or Bika first lol


So Mundine wails about the weight difference, claiming it's 20Kgs when it's actually *15kgs* between Green's fighting weight of 85kgs and the JMW limit of 69.9kgs, but will happily fight Green at LHW, where the limit is 79.4 - *10kg*s more than the JMW limit :lol:

Is Mundine intending to come up in weight to fight Green or just trying to make Green jump through hoops?


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Ouch. Spider


How so?


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Spider said:


> Demonstrating your ESB level comprehension skills again there :rolleyes
> 
> Best you read @Got news post again and see what you missed >>>
> 
> Then the pig flew and the GOOSE went off half cocked - yet again :lol:


 Why did you highlight the ''I don't hate Green part''? You said pigs might fly that Mundine said he will sign to fight Green if he beats Caparello first. And he clearly said it(if he means it or not or is just stringing him along because he gets off on Danny's desperation who knows).


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Why did you highlight the ''I don't hate Green part''? You said pigs might fly that Mundine said he will sign to fight Green if he beats Caparello first. And he clearly said it(if he means it or not or is just stringing him along because he gets off on Danny's desperation who knows).


Go and have another read. Or would you prefer I laid it out below in crayon for you?


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> You said pigs might fly that Mundine said he will sign to fight Green if he beats Caparello first.


No he didn't.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Just so as we are on the same page @Got news >>>



Spider said:


> I could just as easily ask you: why the hate for Green?





Got news said:


> *I dont hate Greeny at all.*
> 
> Just want to see him fight Caparello.
> 
> ...


Then the flying pig picture.



Got news said:


> So pigs fly I dont hate green?
> 
> Or
> 
> Pigs fly mundines camp aren't saying green needs to beat caparello first?


The flying pig was aimed at your claim "I dont hate Greeny at all" - the one you made just after claiming I must sleep in a Green T-shirt and must be his PR manager etc.

That shouldn't come as any kind of surprise to you as that was the flow of the conversation at the time.

All good fun and all good this end. It actually lead to some quality discussion later in the other thread :good


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Spider said:


> Just so as we are on the same page @Got news >>>
> 
> Then the flying pig picture.
> 
> ...


Not sure why you're bringing this up as I didnt question you again. But since you're bringing it up days later here is my view...

As Stiffy ( and Jesus ) pointed out, you my friend "got owned" lol

Now its a good sign of a man who can acknowledge when hes wrong, God knows I've been there before...


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Got news said:


> Not sure why you're bringing this up as I didnt question you again. But since you're bringing it up days later here is my view...
> 
> As Stiffy ( and Jesus ) pointed out, you my friend "got owned" lol
> 
> Now its a good sign of a man who can acknowledge when hes wrong, God knows I've been there before...


I bought it up again because I left your question unanswered and in the meantime it provided someone looking for trouble something to cause trouble about.

If you are saying I was wrong by claiming you hate Green - which is plainly what I did - only you would know the answer to that.

Likewise, only I know if I wear a Danny Green T-shirt to bed. My missus would probably prefer a Bolonti T-shirt - but there's no accounting for taste :lol:

Our conversation is well documented above, and I'll leave it for anyone with or without an agenda to interpret it for themselves. I can be found discussing boxing if anyone is looking for me :good


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Spider said:


> I bought it up again because I left your question unanswered and in the meantime it provided someone looking for trouble something to cause trouble about.
> 
> If you are saying I was wrong by claiming you hate Green - which is plainly what I did - only you would know the answer to that.
> 
> ...


Come on mate...

Firstly, you quoted my entire post and didn't highlight the hate Green bit.Â*

Secondly, I clearly asked you what part are you referring to, hate Green bit or Cappa vs Green from Mundine.

Thirdly, you had anple time to clarify my question but you didn't and that makes it clear that you thought pigs fly to both.

Forthly, you posted several more posts in that thread without answering my question.

Last of all you didn't start backtracking until Jesus inspired Stiffy to name and shame you lolÂ*

I dont hate Green, I just want him to fight Caparello.Â*


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Got news said:


> So pigs fly I dont hate green?
> 
> Or
> 
> Pigs fly mundines camp aren't saying green needs to beat caparello first?


That OR word is where your argument - and the guy trying to make something out of this that plainly isn't there - falls flat.


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Spider said:


> See above :cheers


You see above!

My agenda is I want Green to fight Caparello.

I dont hate Green, you're wrong.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Got news said:


> You see above!
> 
> My agenda is I want Green to fight Caparello.
> 
> I dont hate Green, you're wrong.


Everybody see above!

I'd like to see Green fight Cappo too - but I don't see it happening - refer again to my comments relative to it in the thread about Green's next opponent.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Just to clear up any confusion I hate Green.:good


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

From the Green undercard the other night >>>

Round 4 and Jack Brubaker beats Yang Xing Xin to the punch and ends his night :


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Also from the Green undercard the other night >>>

Andre Meunier has his night ended even earlier - in round 1 - by Hemi Ahio :


----------

